# Reflector size for lighting?



## thewarning (Feb 21, 2014)

What reflector size would be appropriate to provide artificial lighting? Would the 5.5" be sufficient or do I need a bigger one?

Woods 0160 18/2-Gauge SPT-2 Clamp Lamp with 5.5-Inch Reflector, 60-Watt, 6-Foot Cord - Portable Work Lights - Amazon.com


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

You don't need anything special like that. A regular lamp provides enough light. Plus putting a light like that on or close to the cage could make it too hot. I have a table lamp in my living room hooked up to a light timer that's set to turn on at 8am and turn off at 9pm.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you're using it just to provide light then a regular light will work, if its for heat then you will need a bigger one with a ceramic socket that's rated for a CHE.


----------



## thewarning (Feb 21, 2014)

It's for light not heat. And I didn't want to use a regular lamp because I just want the cage lit up not a room. Plus the clamp lamp is much smaller then a table lamp.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

I purchased under cabinet led strip lights and zip tied them to the inside of her cage. That way they take up no room and give off virtually no heat


----------

